# Nissan Leaf Electric Motor Dimensions



## gtwilliams (Apr 3, 2018)

Hi, does anyone know where I could find accurate dimensions for a Nissan Leaf electric motor or the components that come together to create this unit, please? Either the EM61 or EM57 unit is fine. Even an accurate CAD model would suffice! Thanks in advance!


----------



## dedlast (Aug 17, 2013)

In my build thread, I have the numbers i got from my motor. I don't time this morning to link it here, sorry. 



Bill


----------



## Tremelune (Dec 8, 2009)

I have no accurate measurements, but I do have an EM57 sitting in my garage...Let me know if an idiot with a tape measure can help.


----------



## gtwilliams (Apr 3, 2018)

dedlast said:


> In my build thread, I have the numbers i got from my motor. I don't time this morning to link it here, sorry.
> 
> Bill


Thank you, Bill! I will take a look!


----------



## gtwilliams (Apr 3, 2018)

Tremelune said:


> I have no accurate measurements, but I do have an EM57 sitting in my garage...Let me know if an idiot with a tape measure can help.


Ha! I'm sure you're no idiot, Tremelune! That's very kind of you. Do you know if the EM57 can function when separated into the three main component parts? It's just that I think it's quite a bit too high, so may not be applicable anyway.


----------



## Tremelune (Dec 8, 2009)

gtwilliams said:


> Do you know if the EM57 can function when separated into the three main component parts?


It better, or I won't be able to fit in my Mini. I haven't quite gotten that far, yet, though.

It has been done with a different controller, but I'm not sure that counts...


----------



## brian_ (Feb 7, 2017)

gtwilliams said:


> Do you know if the EM57 can function when separated into the three main component parts? It's just that I think it's quite a bit too high, so may not be applicable anyway.


The three parts are fundamentally the same as the previous separate parts were, but with nice tidy internal connections. The ability to use the parts separately is entirely dependent on your ability to find connectors and build cables to replace the more direct original connections, and to seal up the holes in the housings which were for internal connections and will now be exposed.


----------



## Batterypoweredtoad (Feb 5, 2008)

Here is a blog where they do a tear down of a second gen unit. You can get a rough idea of dimensions from a few of the pics.

http://isopack.blogspot.com/2017/10/2013-second-generation-nissan-leaf.html


----------



## tioseby (May 24, 2020)

solidworks plate adapter for nissan leaf motor


----------



## Uglyduck71 (Feb 1, 2019)

Tioseby, you tease! Did you mean to include an attachment of said solid works file?


----------

